# Shelters



## Phal (Nov 11, 2012)

Alrighty, so I am new to this prepper life. I have not started at all because I was recently exposed to the doomsday preppers show. This topic may change depending on if my subject question is figured out.

I have a question I would like to brainstorm on and compare and contrast whats best for what.

Shelters.
Shipping containers. Bury them underground roughly 15 feet depending on the height of the container. Usually it is 8' by 40'. or 8' by 20', but I will strive for bigger.
Pro- Cheap(ish). Able to connect, seal, and make them into what I would kind of need. Blocks radiation, keeps EMP from destroying electronics inside of them. Versatile
Cons- Ventilation system. Money for crates. Clostorphobic.

If anyone can post other types of prepper shelters. Wether it be nuke, EMP, pandemic, forts.. anything! All ideas are welcome .


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Cons- They can collapse and kill you. They are not made to be buried


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

AquaHull is very right on this. Shipping containers can be buried, but must have a structual roof made of re enforced concrete over the top. Otherwise the weight of the dirt will collapse the box down on whoever or whatever is inside. Also, conex shipping boxes are pretty much a faraday cage in their own right, as they are usually all steel.


----------



## Phal (Nov 11, 2012)

What if you reinforce them with steel beams? Maybe wood?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

This is a nice *container home *pic from the net, I should imagine you could also dig a pit and put it in it, covered with just a foot or two of earth, so there'd be no danger of it collapsing under the weight. 
A ventilation shaft, chimney and a periscope would stick up above ground, you could plant small bushes and shrubs on top to help conceal them, or throw a camo net over.
You could get in and out via a ladder at one end.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

An old *army-surplus armoured vehicle *like this M-113 would also make a good emergency shelter, and it'd also be useful for getting around in SHTF-world with bullets just bouncing off it..










The boxy M-113 could sleep a family on removable bunks-









This dood has got a M-113, lucky guy-









If you didn't plan to do any driving around in one, you could dig it into the ground as an emergency bunker, with the air vent and periscope sticking up above ground.
Here Dick Cheney is visiting a dug-in Bradley in Germany in 1989, there's a slope at the back of the pit to reverse out.
For maximum concealment they could throw a camo net over it.


----------



## Phal (Nov 11, 2012)

@Lucky_Jim That is crazy about the tank. Sure is a lucky guy. My problem is as a 19 year old, I do not have as sufficient of a bank account as these people I see on the shows . Maybe if SHTF I stumble upon a working tank.  Thank you for showing me this. Just goes to show shelter can be made out of everything.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Somebody in London bought this surplus *T-34 tank*, I don't know if it still runs, but it'd make a good emergency shelter-


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Phal said:


> @Lucky_Jim That is crazy about the tank. Sure is a lucky guy. My problem is as a 19 year old, I do not have as sufficient of a bank account as these people I see on the shows . Maybe if SHTF I stumble upon a working tank.  Thank you for showing me this. Just goes to show shelter can be made out of everything.


Yeah, and most people do not have the cash to do such things, no matter how old they are. I would dare say most people who pass these ideas around do not have such a thing, nor are they going to have such a thing.

For those of us who do not have such things and probably will not have such things, more rudimentary means are more likely our ways.
For beginning, ideas can be found in _Participating In Nature_ by Thomas J. Elpel. There are plenty of books with plenty of ideas and instructions. Matter of fact, it'd be a good idea to buy those books as you can. Such instruction manuals will come in handy if the day comes when the poo hits the fan.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yeah, and most people do not have the cash to do such things, no matter how old they are. I would dare say most people who pass these ideas around do not have such a thing, nor are they going to have such a thing..


Right, let's not forget *dear old tents*, polar explorers have always used them just fine in subzero blizzards, so if they're good enough for them they're good enough for us..
The advantage of a tent is that you can break camp and go pitch somewhere else any time you like, unlike a solid home or shelter which roots you permanently to one spot.
This is my best tent, a Eurohike Tamar 2-man which cost me about 40 GB pounds (60 US bucks), it's got a waterproof outer fly and cotton inner to cut down condensation-










And this is my lighter Texsport Camo Trail Tent 2-man which was only about 13 GB pounds (20 US dollars), it's only single skin so condensation could be a problem, but it's fine for brief overnight stops during hikes and bike rides-









(Note both mine are 2-men tents even though I camp alone, I don't like 1-man tents because they're usually not high enough to sit up in, and i HATE having to eat laying down..


----------



## Phal (Nov 11, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yeah, and most people do not have the cash to do such things, no matter how old they are. I would dare say most people who pass these ideas around do not have such a thing, nor are they going to have such a thing.
> 
> For those of us who do not have such things and probably will not have such things, more rudimentary means are more likely our ways.
> For beginning, ideas can be found in _Participating In Nature_ by Thomas J. Elpel. There are plenty of books with plenty of ideas and instructions. Matter of fact, it'd be a good idea to buy those books as you can. Such instruction manuals will come in handy if the day comes when the poo hits the fan.


I actually have another topic about what books I could get from a store that will help me with survival and knowing how to do certain skills! Also, you will get bored, so reading will become a good way to spend time.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yup. Saw that. Saw it was ironically placed in the forum where recommended reading is posted! :mrgreen:


----------



## cannon (Nov 11, 2012)

I wonder what would actually be cheaper assuming you already dug the hole.

1, Buying a cargo container and then paying for:
a, delivery
b, placement, do you need to rent a tractor, crane etc.
c, Structural improvements to keep it viable underground

2, Buying cinderblock, concrete mix and rebar and building your own.

Anybody know?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

cannon said:


> I wonder what would actually be cheaper assuming you already dug the hole.
> 1, Buying a cargo container and then paying for:
> a, delivery
> b, placement, do you need to rent a tractor, crane etc.
> ...


I know zilch about prices but I'd certainly look into building my own shelter. I mean, a container being crane-lifted into a big hole back in our garden might attract a lot of nosey eyeballs.
Wartime dugout-type shelters were pretty tough and I should think all we'd need to do is dig a hole and roof it with corrugated iron and wooden beams or sandbags like this guy, and he's even got a trench system..


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Some guy near me builds these. Seriously looking at one. Cheap and durable as hell, stops small arms fire.


----------



## whichfinger (Nov 12, 2012)

nadja said:


> AquaHull is very right on this. Shipping containers can be buried, but must have a structual roof made of re enforced concrete over the top. Otherwise the weight of the dirt will collapse the box down on whoever or whatever is inside. Also, conex shipping boxes are pretty much a faraday cage in their own right, as they are usually all steel.


As Mythbusters found out to their chagrin a few years ago while trying to bury a container to be used as a bunker, many containers now have fiberglass roofs, making them even less suitable for burying.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Depends how deep the container is buried, I should imagine a foot of earth on the roof woudn't collapse it.
As for Mythbusters I never saw their show about it but probably wouldn't have watched it anyway because everything they do is sloppy and unscientific so their results are meaningless anyway, they even accidentally sent a cannonball through a family home once, so the show ought to be took off the air before they kill themselves or somebody else.


----------



## OKflyboy (Nov 12, 2012)

How about an Eco-dome (or any simple Earthbag dome):






The one in the video can be constructed for a couple thousand dollars (cost varying depending on finish out choices, of course)

Personally I'm planning an Earthship/EcoDome hybrid. Basically an Earthship with walls made of Earthbags instead of tires.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I want one..


----------



## mikes69baja (Nov 2, 2012)

I dont think these suckers would collapse under a little dirt


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I caught a few episodes of the show Doomsday Preppers and saw where a guy was burying old school buses. It seems their roofs are designed to handle a lot of weight in the event of a roll over. Several of those buried would work and can be picked up pretty cheap too.


----------



## mulle46 (Nov 9, 2012)

mikes69baja said:


> View attachment 563
> 
> I dont think these suckers would collapse under a little dirt


they could, as it seems from the pic, the weight is on the corners and not the roof,like the dirt would be. Only my opinion though.


----------



## Pothole (Nov 12, 2012)

mulle46 said:


> they could, as it seems from the pic, the weight is on the corners and not the roof,like the dirt would be. Only my opinion though.


You are correct. They take the weight on the corners and also along the walls. There is no weight on the roof.


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll use my basement, the house is over 110 years old, basement walls are a few feet thick of kansas limestone and entrance and exit to basement will be getting concealed to avoid discovery in event of homeland invasion or other event that I may need to conceal certain property or persons.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Has anyone thought of using natural shelters or abandoned places.
Like this abandoned rock quarry 
http://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc429/Rickinky/drivinginthequary11-18-01.jpg
http://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc429/Rickinky/JacobbyLandcruiserinquary11-18-01.jpg
or Natural Caves
http://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc429/Rickinky/photo-1.jpg
I think if people scouted around they may be surprised what is around that could be used depending on the situation.


----------

